# b5 s4 e level height sensor mounting locations?



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

whats up guys i just did air lift performance front and rear bags along with 034 motorsport adjustable front and rear upper control arms, the only thing i have to do is pull my fenders to fit my wheels and the height level sensors.. anyone know where the best place to mount these would be? 

pics for clicks...

how it sits now..









along with the wheels that are going on..


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Drool




Sorry I'm no help


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

With the B6 & B7s I mount the sensor to the body of the car and drill and tap the lower control arms for ball studs. Here's a link for B7 to give you some ideas: http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/1484-RyanWorth-s-B7-Audi-A4-Build


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the drool lol cant wait to have the wheels on and thanks for the help that definately helps


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's where we installed the sensors on Rali's B5 S4. :beer:

Front:



























Rear:




























The outcome:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Will, those rivnuts or crushnuts you guys put in? Like that idea as opposed to self tappers or trying to thread the thin sheet inside the wells.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> Will, those rivnuts or crushnuts you guys put in? Like that idea as opposed to self tappers or trying to thread the thin sheet inside the wells.:thumbup:


Yes they are indeed. It makes it much easier if you ever need to pull a sensor out.


----------

